# PONTIAC-ORIENTATED MACHINE SHOP / ENGINE REBUILD - HOUSTON AREA



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

Can anyone advise me of a *Shop to rebuild *a 400 Pontiac Engine (in a 69 GTO) within *Houston or greater Houston area or southeast Texas*? Has to be a shop that knows Pontiac engines and their quirks (not claims they know). Basic rebuild - valves, rods, rockers, cam, piston, etc.etc.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I know a good shop in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, if that's not too far away for you.


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

Thanks Bear. If no one has a lead on a good shop nearer to Houston, then I'll take your suggestion. 

A lot of shops around here say they do Pontiac engines, but seems more of a claim than fact. That's why I posted and I value a fellow GTO owner who know what is what to advise of a good shop. I appreciate your reply. Thanks.


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

Oh, can you send name and location of that shop in Dallas/Ft Worth area to [email protected]. Thanks again.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

greg69gto said:


> Thanks Bear. If no one has a lead on a good shop nearer to Houston, then I'll take your suggestion.
> 
> A lot of shops around here say they do Pontiac engines, but seems more of a claim than fact. That's why I posted and I value a fellow GTO owner who know what is what to advise of a good shop. I appreciate your reply. Thanks.


Oh - I just realized. Austin is a lot closer to you, right? I "know a guy" in Austin who would "know guys" there.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> Oh - I just realized. Austin is a lot closer to you, right? I "know a guy" in Austin who would "know guys" there.


Bear,
My friend up in Justin, TX recently bought that 65 GTO that was for sale up there near you. He needs a good local machine shop knowledgeable in Pontiacs. Another friend in San Antonio has a 72 GTO and he may need the same, but down near Austin and that area. If you don't mind posting or sending me a PM of those machine shops you trust, I would appreciate it and I will pass on the information. Since I'm down near Waco, in between the two, I may select whoever has the better prices when needed some time in the future. Around here, nobody even has a Pontiac torque plate anymore.


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

BearGFR said:


> Oh - I just realized. Austin is a lot closer to you, right? I "know a guy" in Austin who would "know guys" there.


Hey Bear,

I'll take the info on the shop in Austin as well as in Ft Worth/Dallas area. Let me know


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

BearGFR said:


> Oh - I just realized. Austin is a lot closer to you, right? I "know a guy" in Austin who would "know guys" there.


Hey Bear,

Hope the Holidays went well for you and family.

Just following up if you have a lead on a Pontiac-Orientated Machine Shop / Engine Rebuild Shop in the Austin, DFW, Houston, Beaumont Texas area.

Thanks,


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

Can anyone advise me of a *Shop to rebuild *a 400 Pontiac Engine (in a 69 GTO) within *Houston or greater Houston area or southeast Texas*? Has to be a shop that knows Pontiac engines and their quirks (not claims they know). Basic rebuild - valves, rods, rockers, cam, piston, etc.etc.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Not sure if Bear missed our posts or does not want to overwhelm the machine shops with new business. I'm still looking as well and will post contact information if I find someone "local" with true Pontiac experience. 
With the motor in my car, I ended up sending the bare block to Butler performance. I'm happy with their work but shipping adds to the cost and I believe they always have a wait time. I have another 400 in storage that I may eventually take to Ken Williams in Oklahoma. That's an even longer drive for you, but options are pretty limited from what I can find.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

sorry, that is actually Len Williams, not Ken


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I just ambled by, sorry for being late to the party.

I don't know of any shops in the Houston area, but I know a good one "up here" near Fort Worth. If that's not to far away from you, let me know.

Cheers,
Bear


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

BearGFR said:


> I just ambled by, sorry for being late to the party.
> 
> I don't know of any shops in the Houston area, but I know a good one "up here" near Fort Worth. If that's not to far away from you, let me know.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll look into it. Can you give me the name and location?


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

michaelfind said:


> Not sure if Bear missed our posts or does not want to overwhelm the machine shops with new business. I'm still looking as well and will post contact information if I find someone "local" with true Pontiac experience.
> With the motor in my car, I ended up sending the bare block to Butler performance. I'm happy with their work but shipping adds to the cost and I believe they always have a wait time. I have another 400 in storage that I may eventually take to Ken Williams in Oklahoma. That's an even longer drive for you, but options are pretty limited from what I can find.


Thanks. Let me know what you find and I'll let you know what I find


----------

